# Auckland cube meet!



## Louis McDonald (Oct 18, 2010)

Just a proposed cube meet up sometime in auckland!

nothing too big and exciting but hey, its D4vd's idea =3

An opportunity to meet up with cubers advanced and begginer, to share tips, and an unofficial tournament?

Get to know more of you local cubers ! vote for a meet up or not you know whatevz :tu :tu :tu

It'll probably happen regardless just let us know if you'd want to come along, ill have some proposed dates up soon, or if there are proposed dates let us know!

btw D4vd rules.

:tu :tu :tu


----------



## Rorix (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyone going to Armageddon this weekend? Could meet up there


----------



## D4vd (Oct 18, 2010)

Keen for a meet up 

I was thinking in the holidays sometime what do you guys think?


----------



## Louis McDonald (Oct 18, 2010)

Rorix said:


> Anyone going to Armageddon this weekend? Could meet up there


 
Doesnt saound like a bad idea actually


----------



## malcolm (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm keen, labour weekend is good


----------



## D4vd (Oct 18, 2010)

I have like 3 exams next week, so not too keen haha


----------



## D4vd (Oct 18, 2010)

Zhaohan said he was keen


----------

